# Maddie seal tortie seal mitted ragdoll 2 years old seeks new home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We have been asked to find Maddie a new home due to a change in her owners circumstances.

Maddie is a two year old, female, seal tortie mitted Ragdoll. She is neutered, her vaccinations are up to date ( booster due May 2009) and she is microchipped. Other than a short bout of cystitis, Maddie is generally healthy. She was last health checked in November 2008. Her owner states that her coat is not matted, but is prone to matting. She uses her tray reliably and has only toileted away from the tray on two occasions, once when her tray was not clean and once when she had cystitis.

Maddie is described by her owner as an energetic Ragdoll, who can be demanding and vocal. She is playful ( she loves to play fetch), friendly and affectionate. She loves to sit beside her owner or on a lap and thrives on human companionship and attention.

We are seeking an indoor home for Maddie where she will receive the attention she craves. She is not used to being left for long hours, so we will not home where she will be left all day. Maddie is not used to living with children, but as a friendly, confident Ragdoll may suit a family who have older children, aged 10 years+. She is not used to dogs or other cats, but may adapt to living with another friendly cat, if introductions are carried out carefully.

If you feel you can give Maddie a life long commitment and can offer a safe, indoor home, where she will receive lots of attention and time, then please complete our online adoption application form UKRCC Adoption Form

Photos to follow...


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is a pic of Maddie


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

What a little stunner. 

Is she used to other cats and dogs?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No she isn't used to them but may adapt if introductions are carried out carefully.

Maddie now has a possible home but if you are interested still fill in the online form here UKRCC Adoption Form as it may fall through and if it doesn't we are always getting in loads of raggies and other pedigree cats needing homes.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Kelly, form now completed.

We are biding our time at the moment, having recently lost Melody. I think we will know when the right cat comes along.

I do hope that she finds a home quickly. Its always so sad to see the most beautiful of cats, wanting homes


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

What a beautiful looking cat.


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

shes beautiful, I hope she finds a lovely new home soon xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed Nina


----------

